# Coronavirus: 946 morti. 4400 nuovi contagi.



## admin (27 Marzo 2020)

Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946 (50 di ieri). 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.


----------



## iceman. (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946. 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore.



Qui non cala un bel niente, mi sa che il peggio deve ancora arrivare.


----------



## Molenko (27 Marzo 2020)

Siamo arrivati a quota 1000 giornalieri. Che roba.


----------



## Zenos (27 Marzo 2020)

200 positivi in meno rispetto a ieri.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Marzo 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Qui non cala un bel niente, mi sa che il peggio deve ancora arrivare.



dovrebbe essere questo il peggio...da domenica calerà dicono...speriamo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Marzo 2020)

Come morti è il giorno più nero. Dovendo e volendo essere speranzosi perô forse è in calo la curva di crescita dei nuovi contagiati?


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati a quota 1000 giornalieri. Che roba.



Era scontato. 

La situazione è drammatica. Il sistema sanitario è stato messo KO.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946. 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.



in realtà i morti ha detto sono 969...al netto dei 50 di ieri sono 919


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946. 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.



Non se ne esce più, è un'ecatombe senza fine.


----------



## smallball (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946. 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.



Una brutta giornata..


----------



## __king george__ (27 Marzo 2020)

stavolta anche la protezione civile ha dato il conteggio totale invece del solito o sbaglio? ho guardato solo l'inizio


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2020)

Oggi tutti stanno dicendo che la crescita è in calo, mah. Intanto, mi sono segnato la frase del dott.Pregliasco che ha detto che domenica ci sarà il calo sostanziale...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavolta anche la protezione civile ha dato il conteggio totale invece del solito o sbaglio? ho guardato solo l'inizio



no niente ho riguardato...ha dato il conteggio con il solito metodo...ha solamente cambiato il modo di dirlo...ha dato il totale senza la differenza


----------



## Kaketto (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946 (50 di ieri). 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.



Io sto ascoltando la conferenza per l'emilia. E niente. Qua e' da domenica che si e' costanti. Oggi altri 4100 tamponi e 2000 positivi. Aumentano le guarigioni e in terapia intensiva gli aumenti stanno calando. Sono aumentati di 20 unita da domenica. Non so che ***** succede in lombardia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi tutti stanno dicendo che la crescita è in calo, mah. Intanto, mi sono segnato la frase del dott.Pregliasco che ha detto che domenica ci sarà il calo sostanziale...



Sono fissati con le percentuali e i grafici, ormai ne ne fregano dei morti... 1000 anime, come se niente fosse.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> no niente ho riguardato...ha dato il conteggio con il solito metodo...ha solamente cambiato il modo di dirlo...ha dato il totale senza la differenza



quindi a 4041 vanno aggiunti morti e guariti?


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2020)

perchè il governatore lombardo ha detto che stanno calando dai suoi dati ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Marzo 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Qui non cala un bel niente, mi sa che il peggio deve ancora arrivare.



Si ma c'è qualcosa che non va. O stanno gonfiando i numeri,o sta me*da è nell'aria,è impossibile e illogico che nonostante le restrizione si vada avanti con sti numeri


----------



## __king george__ (27 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> quindi a 4041 vanno aggiunti morti e guariti?



esatto..quantomeno qui dicono cosi


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2020)

Nelle varie cronache locali si leggono sempre più casi di soggetti giovani (sotto i 55-60 anni) stroncati da sta mer... Condizioni che sembrano sotto controllo ma che poi si aggravano velocemente con crisi respiratori fulminanti.

E' solo una mia personalissima sensazione, ma temo che sta mer... stia mutando. O forse, semplicemente, hanno nascosto tutto fino ad oggi.


----------



## Solo (27 Marzo 2020)

Il picco dei morti è per forza di cose successivo al picco dei contagiati. E se le TI intensive sono messe sempre peggio è inutile sperare in grandi miglioramenti da quel lato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono fissati con le percentuali e i grafici, ormai ne ne fregano dei morti... 1000 anime, come se niente fosse.



Io non voglio fare il complottista,ma qualcosa non torna. Mi sembrano troppo esagerati i numeri nonostante la quarantena,comincio a credere che questo virus sia nell'aria,è impossibile che non calino mai i contagiati.


----------



## Snake (27 Marzo 2020)

secondo me è molto semplice, chi non va in terapia intensiva muore


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nelle varie cronache locali si leggono sempre più casi di soggetti giovani (sotto i 55-60 anni) stroncati da sta mer... Condizioni che sembrano sotto controllo ma che poi si aggravano velocemente con crisi respiratori fulminanti.
> 
> E' solo una mia personalissima sensazione, ma temo che sta mer... stia mutando. O forse, semplicemente, hanno nascosto tutto fino ad oggi.



.


----------



## Solo (27 Marzo 2020)

Comunque alle 19 parla la Mummia sul Colle.


----------



## iceman. (27 Marzo 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo me è molto semplice, chi non va in terapia intensiva muore



Può essere, il numero di morti potrebbe essere maggiore rispetto a quello che ci viene fornito.


----------



## Wetter (27 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi il picco delle morti odierno è causato dai dati di 5-6 giorni fa,un paziente una volta positivo impiega mediamente 8 giorni prima del decesso,va da se che il picco delle morti debba esserci inevitabilmente qualche giorno dopo il picco dei contagiati.

Le Terapie intensive continuano a migliorare come trend:

12 +125 
13 +175 
14 +190 
15 +154 
16 +179 
17 +209 
18 +197 
19 +241 
20 +157 
21 +202 
22 +152 
23 +195 
24 +192 
25 + 93 
26 +123 
27 +120


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque alle 19 parla la Mummia sul Colle.



"Bisogna stare uniti, credere nel governo. E' il più brutto periodo della storia, poco sotto il fascismo, ma ne usciremo. Bisogna avere fiducia. W L'UE che sta facendo tantissimo per noi e ci aiuterà sempre più ad uscirne".


----------



## Solo (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Bisogna stare uniti, credere nel governo. E' il più brutto periodo della storia, poco sotto il fascismo, ma ne usciremo. Bisogna avere fiducia. W L'UE che sta facendo tantissimo per noi e ci aiuterà sempre più ad uscirne".


Probabile, potrebbe fare direttamente un tweet, farebbe prima.


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo me è molto semplice, chi non va in terapia intensiva muore



non tutti,sui notiziari leggo vari che ne escono


----------



## gabri65 (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946 (50 di ieri). 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.



Dio santo, che razza di mostro schifoso ci hanno regalato questi. Inarrestabile.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946 (50 di ieri). 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.



Qui va a finire che Pregliasco si ricrede sulla previsione per domenica...dati sconfortanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2020)

Continuo a non capire, ma i tamponi ? Quanti ? Torniamo sempre lì.


----------



## Wetter (27 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire, ma i tamponi ? Quanti ? Torniamo sempre lì.



Oltre 33 mila tamponi ieri erano 36 mila.In Lombardia hanno iniziato a fare i tamponi anche ai monosintomatici.


----------



## 1972 (27 Marzo 2020)

da oggi (pagamento stipendi) fino al 01 aprile si riscuotono stipendi e pensioni e la gente uscira' inesorabilmente. temo che per tutta la prox settimana saranno caxxi comunque altro che calo da domenica. felice di sbagliarmi....


----------



## Butcher (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Bisogna stare uniti, credere nel governo. E' il più brutto periodo della storia, poco sotto il fascismo, ma ne usciremo. Bisogna avere fiducia. W L'UE che sta facendo tantissimo per noi e ci aiuterà sempre più ad uscirne".



Hai dimenticato il "Deutschland uber alles"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946 (50 di ieri). 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.



Solo tra Milano e Bergamo ci sono 1.100 casi in più di ieri. Milano balza così al secondo posto in Italia con 7.469 cosi, sorpassando Brescia. Penso a breve sarà prima provincia guardando il trend e la dimensione della provincia.


----------



## markjordan (27 Marzo 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si ma c'è qualcosa che non va. O stanno gonfiando i numeri,o sta me*da è nell'aria,è impossibile e illogico che nonostante le restrizione si vada avanti con sti numeri



solo in lombardia succede ? 
in lombardia avranno un milione di contagiati , x cui molti morti e se fai molti tamponi ne trovi tanti di positivi
altrove e' stabile con leggeri aumenti o cali x cui l'aria non c'entra nulla , chi va in ospedale si infetta , semplice


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Oltre 33 mila tamponi ieri erano 36 mila.In Lombardia hanno iniziato a fare i tamponi anche ai monosintomatici.



Non mi fisserei più di tanto sui tamponi ed eviterei anche di fare grafici e previsioni sulla base dei tamponi.
Ragionare sui tamponi vuol dire fare previsioni solo su una fetta della popolazione.
I numeri ci dicono che questa melma è ovunque.
Basta una persona per far nascere un focolaio e ogni giorno milioni di persone si stanno muovendo.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Bisogna stare uniti, credere nel governo. E' il più brutto periodo della storia, poco sotto il fascismo, ma ne usciremo. Bisogna avere fiducia. W L'UE che sta facendo tantissimo per noi e ci aiuterà sempre più ad uscirne".



E ti pareva strano non infilarci il fascismo nel mezzo. Questo sì che ha una malattia, ma nella testa. Tra un po' dipingeranno il virus con la camicia nera e il fascio in mano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Marzo 2020)

Se ora davvero faranno i tamponi a tappeto è logico che ci sarà un aumento gigantesco dei numeri. Il vero dato importante, fondamentale per la tenuta del sistema sanitario, è quello dei nuovi ricoveri in ospedale.
Se quello rallenta, allora ne usciremo


----------



## markjordan (27 Marzo 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Può essere, il numero di morti potrebbe essere maggiore rispetto a quello che ci viene fornito.


nei comuni di bg bs centinaia sono morti in casa ospizi ecc.. , non finiscono nel conto , basta leggere cosa dicono i sindaci


----------



## Marilson (27 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi tutti stanno dicendo che la crescita è in calo, mah. Intanto, mi sono segnato la frase del dott.Pregliasco che ha detto che domenica ci sarà il calo sostanziale...



certo che sono in calo, ma non tutti sono in grado di leggere i numeri. La variazione giornaliera e' tarata sulla cumulata, anche se ogni giorno avessi +4k casi vuol dire che stai gia calando. La derivata sta pian piano andando a zero. In Lombardia c'e' gia' adesso una riduzione di accessi al pronto soccorso. Ancora non e' stato comunque raggiunto il picco, stiamo solo notando l'inversione della curva da esponenziale a lineare e poi a logaritmica (con saturazione, esattamente come in Cina). La situazione rimane grave, ma non drammatica. Per quanto riguarda i morti, e' gente che ha contratto la malattia 10-15 giorni fa quindi non hanno nulla a che fare con quello che accade oggi. Ne usciamo fuori. Abbiate pazienza. E' dura per tutti.


----------



## vota DC (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Bisogna stare uniti, credere nel governo. E' il più brutto periodo della storia, poco sotto il fascismo, ma ne usciremo. Bisogna avere fiducia. W L'UE che sta facendo tantissimo per noi e ci aiuterà sempre più ad uscirne".


La priorità sarà "sdegno per chi mette in discussione la buonafede della Cina. Il virus è naturale e i cinesi non avevano idea che sarebbe mutato in modo da trasmettersi all'uomo, nel video gli scienziati scherzavano".


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Boh, le prime limitazioni sono arrivate l'8 marzo, le successive il 10 o l'11, comunque poco più di 15 giorni fa, qui non si vedono cali, non si vede un minimo di luce, ma siamo certi che se ne uscirà?


----------



## Wetter (27 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi fisserei più di tanto sui tamponi ed eviterei anche di fare grafici e previsioni sulla base dei tamponi.
> Ragionare sui tamponi vuol dire fare previsioni solo su una fetta della popolazione.
> I numeri ci dicono che questa melma è ovunque.
> Basta una persona per far nascere un focolaio e ogni giorno milioni di persone si stanno muovendo.



Il dato dei tamponi è importante,quello che non lo è sono i dati sui nuovi contagi.
Non ha senso vedere se l'epidemia sta crescendo o regredendo dal numero dei nuovi contagi,perchè ci saranno in italia almeno 500mila asintomatici.Se fai 10mila tampni come qualche giorni fa avrai massimo 2500 contagi,se ne fai 100mila avrai 25mila contagiati.
Quello che conta sono i ricoveri ospedalieri e più precisamente quelli in terapia intensiva(a mio modo di vedere),e quelli fortunatamente stanno scendendo in modo costante.

Il dato delle morti,come gia detto,non dipende dai dati di ieri ed oggi,dipende dai dati di circa 7 gg fa,dato che un paziente grave impiega circa 7-8 gg dalla positività per giungere alla morte.Il boom in terapia intensiva si è avuto una settimana fa,quindi siamo in linea con le aspettative.


----------



## Zenos (27 Marzo 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La priorità sarà "sdegno per chi mette in discussione la buonafede della Cina. Il virus è naturale e i cinesi non avevano idea che sarebbe mutato in modo da trasmettersi all'uomo, nel video gli scienziati scherzavano".



Non avevano neanche idea che mangiando i portatori di questi virus potessero un giorno contrarre malattie. Che colpa ne hanno,eh...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2020)

Ma scusate ma vedo adesso che esiste un crocifisso a Roma esposto solo in caso di epidemie. 
Ma veramente ?


----------



## Goro (27 Marzo 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La priorità sarà "sdegno per chi mette in discussione la buonafede della Cina. Il virus è naturale e i cinesi non avevano idea che sarebbe mutato in modo da trasmettersi all'uomo, nel video gli scienziati scherzavano".



E' una casualità che tutto sia partito da Wuhan dove c'è un super mega laboratorio pieno di virus, oltre i video della Rai che tutti hanno scelto di ignorare


----------



## Konrad (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946 (50 di ieri). 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.



Ma si sa i morti da dove arrivino? Chiedo subito perdono per l'espressione ma non so come altro esprimere il concetto.
Voglio dire sono tutti ex terapie intensive o sono "nuovi" contagiati arrivati tardi al sistema? 
Perchè se fosse la prima opzione credo che tutti i pazienti in terapia di oggi saranno i morti di domani.
E' uno strazio terrificante...viene da piangere...e da sparare mitragliate a chi si lamenta per i giri entro i 200 metri da casa


----------



## markjordan (27 Marzo 2020)

capiamoci se domani fanno un milione di tamponi avremo 500.000 positivi , non conta quello anzi sono numeri senza valore tutti , i numeri di ti contano ma magari calano x saturazione


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma vedo adesso che esiste un crocifisso a Roma esposto solo in caso di epidemie.
> Ma veramente ?



Ti dirò di più, è un crocifisso magico a cui il Papa fa appello in caso di epidemie per chiedere la grazia divina...fu usato anche per la peste e per la spagnola

EDIT: crocifisso di San Marcello


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma vedo adesso che esiste un crocifisso a Roma esposto solo in caso di epidemie.
> Ma veramente ?



Si il crocifisso di San Marcello, nel 1522 venne utilizzato in una processione per fermare la peste.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il dato dei tamponi è importante,quello che non lo è sono i dati sui nuovi contagi.
> Non ha senso vedere se l'epidemia sta crescendo o regredendo dal numero dei nuovi contagi,perchè ci saranno in italia almeno 500mila asintomatici.Se fai 10mila tampni come qualche giorni fa avrai massimo 2500 contagi,se ne fai 100mila avrai 25mila contagiati.
> Quello che conta sono i ricoveri ospedalieri e più precisamente quelli in terapia intensiva(a mio modo di vedere),e quelli fortunatamente stanno scendendo in modo costante.



Secondo me in questa fase i tamponi vanno fatti mirati, non tanto per andare alla ricerca di nuovi casi ( sarebbe come andare alla ricerca di fiammelle dentro un incendio di misure devastanti) ma per monitorare i casi che già abbiamo e dentro un contesto di isolamento programmato e , soprattutto, per monitorare quotidianamente il personale medico e sanitario che non possiamo permetterci si infetti.
Altrimenti non capisco quale logica possa avere non fare il tampone a chi chiama il medico da casa e ha tutti i sintomi e poi andare alla ricerca di nuovi casi alla cieca.
Il motore del ssn è scoppiato e il numero dei morti si spiega in tal senso.
Speriamo le misure drastiche possano servire soprattutto a mettere nelle condizioni normali gli ospedali ,io credo il fine della linea intrapresa sia questa : riduzione della propagazione, mole di lavoro più leggera per gli ospedali.
Ne conseguiranno la fine della pandemia e aumento visibile dei guariti.
Non mi aspetto però un picco breve nel tempo, credo avrà una finestra temporale di media durata perchè il paese non si è fermato del tutto, ci sono molti asintomatici in giro e presso le abitazioni ci sono tanti malati a contatto coi parenti.


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2020)

impressionante vedere il Papa prima sotto la pioggia e poi da solo a pregare in una piazza deserta.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2020)

Cmq 900 morti in un giorno e c'è gente che vorrebbe fare la rivoluzione se non riaprono per pasqua. Pazzesco.


----------



## vota DC (27 Marzo 2020)

Che mi dite delle Marche? 12 giorni fa circa era sotto il Veneto sulla trentina, poi comincia a viaggiare a 50 morti al giorno per tre giorni e lo supera ampiamente.....poi quasi nessun morto dopo. Non è sospetto?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq 900 morti in un giorno e c'è gente che vorrebbe fare la rivoluzione se non riaprono per pasqua. Pazzesco.



Se la gente rimane senza un euro la rivoluzione è più che giustificata


----------



## Hellscream (27 Marzo 2020)

Ste immagini comunque sono impressionanti davvero, al di là di tutto. Sfido chiunque di noi a poter anche solo immaginare un mese fa o due di dover assistere a questa cosa.

Siamo arrivati ad invocare l'aiuto divino...


----------



## princeps (27 Marzo 2020)

premetto che sono lombardo, e la situazione qui è drammatica
ormai la gente è chiusa in casa da più di 2 settimane si esce solo sporadicamente per fare la spesa o altre esigenze primarie o lavorative

mi sto chiedendo: chi sono i nuovi contagiati?


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2020)

Ma Papa Imbroglio che continua a blaterare con pseudo preghiere, a che serve? Perché non tira fuori i soldi invece di appellarsi a ste stronz...? 

Nel 2020 ancora andiamo appresso alle preghiere.


----------



## Solo (27 Marzo 2020)

9444 operatori sanitari infetti in Spagna. Anche loro come noi sono un disastro.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Marzo 2020)

A che ora parla la Mummia?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Papa Imbroglio che continua a blaterare con pseudo preghiere, a che serve? Perché non tira fuori i soldi invece di appellarsi a ste stronz...?
> 
> Nel 2020 ancora andiamo appresso alle preghiere.



Seeeee tirar fuori i soldi, figurati...


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Bisogna stare uniti, credere nel governo. E' il più brutto periodo della storia, poco sotto il fascismo, ma ne usciremo. Bisogna avere fiducia. W L'UE che sta facendo tantissimo per noi e ci aiuterà sempre più ad uscirne".




Aggiungo: "ho sentito ieri Liliana Segre e mi ha tranquillizzato dicendo che sta bene" 


e terminerà: "Ora ritorno nella panic room quirinalesca dove mi rimetteranno nel mio sarcofago, state tranquilli che andrà tutto bene...(per me ovviamente..segue risatina beffarda)".


----------



## __king george__ (27 Marzo 2020)

secondo me nessun paese al mondo raggiungerà mai i nostri morti giornalieri...ci supereranno come numero ma quasi mille in un giorno credo resterà un record..

(sperando di non superarlo prorpio noi ovviamente)


----------



## Solo (27 Marzo 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> A che ora parla la Mummia?


È un video messaggio registrato che manderanno in onda tra poco ad esempio su La7.

Ma da quello che reggo su Repubblica sono le solite stupidate. Stare uniti, fate gli eurobond per favore e bla bla bla.

Imbarazzante che il Presidente della Repubblica in questo casino invece di muovere il sedere frigni chiedendo aiuto al nulla. Esempio perfetto della nostra classe dirigente demente.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Papa Imbroglio che continua a blaterare con pseudo preghiere, a che serve? Perché non tira fuori i soldi invece di appellarsi a ste stronz...?
> 
> Nel 2020 ancora andiamo appresso alle preghiere.



Un po' di rispetto per gli altri non farebbe male...


----------



## Solo (27 Marzo 2020)

LOL, su YouTube hanno caricato e subito rimosso il video del discorso. Si erano dimenticati di togliere i fuori onda che adesso girano su Twitter ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kekkopot (27 Marzo 2020)

Comunque nessun mass media ha voluto sottolineare che abbiamo superato i numeri ufficiali-fake della Cina...


----------



## Victorss (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Papa Imbroglio che continua a blaterare con pseudo preghiere, a che serve? Perché non tira fuori i soldi invece di appellarsi a ste stronz...?
> 
> Nel 2020 ancora andiamo appresso alle preghiere.



Fossi un giornalista o una persona di spicco chiederei proprio questa cosa. Perché al posto che invocate l aiuto divino e cacciare fuori il talismano anti peste non donano un po' di soldi agli italiani per fronteggiare questa crisi? Dov'è la carità cristiana? Ma figurati, quegli schifosi al Vaticano non tireranno mai fuori mezzo euro per aiutare la gente.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Fossi un giornalista o una persona di spicco chiederei proprio questa cosa. Perché al posto che invocate l aiuto divino e cacciare fuori il talismano anti peste non donano un po' di soldi agli italiani per fronteggiare questa crisi? Dov'è la carità cristiana? Ma figurati, quegli schifosi al Vaticano non tireranno mai fuori mezzo euro per aiutare la gente.



Il papa ha donato oggi 30 respitatori.
E il 12-3 aveva donato 100mila euro.
Mi dirai che per la chiesa sono noccioline....


----------



## wildfrank (27 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma vedo adesso che esiste un crocifisso a Roma esposto solo in caso di epidemie.
> Ma veramente ?


La schizofrenia della chiesa: espongono l'immagine di colui che aveva profetato per i nostri giorni quello che sta accadendo....chi fa le previsioni del tempo non é responsabile del meteo che si verifica, ok, ma chiamarlo in causa mi pare che non centri nulla, in questa circostanza.

p.s: vedi firma.....


----------



## 7vinte (27 Marzo 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Un po' di rispetto per gli altri non farebbe male...



Esatto, sottolineando che hanno donato 30 respiratori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era scontato.
> 
> La situazione è drammatica. Il sistema sanitario è stato messo KO.




Il problema vero adesso è appunto questo, le persone stanno morendo semplicemente perché non c'è un'assistenza adeguata


----------



## danjr (27 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il papa ha donato oggi 30 respitatori.
> E il 12-3 aveva donato 100mila euro.
> Mi dirai che per la chiesa sono noccioline....



Guarda Armani e Belusconi..


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Guarda Armani e Belusconi..



Come dice qua qualche amico sul forum : sulle offerte è inutile stare a sindacare, c'è solo da battere le mani.
Quando si parla di religione non ci troveremo mai tutti d'accordo nemmeno sulla preghiera.
Io in questi giorni sto pregando e non me ne vergogno ma il mio è un atto intimo, un percorso mio interiore.
Se mi si vuole offendere non importa.
Certo , nella vita c'è da rimboccarsi le maniche e non da stare col naso all'insù aspettando la grazia divina ma guardarsi dentro non credo faccia male, come non penso faccia male rivolgere un pensiero e una preghiera ai fratelli che abbiamo perso e a quelli in prima linea per tutti noi.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il picco delle morti odierno è causato dai dati di 5-6 giorni fa,un paziente una volta positivo impiega mediamente 8 giorni prima del decesso,va da se che il picco delle morti debba esserci inevitabilmente qualche giorno dopo il picco dei contagiati.
> 
> Le Terapie intensive continuano a migliorare come trend:
> 
> ...



Bravissimo, sei uno dei pochi che ha capito quale è il dato importante.
Finchè ci sono posti in terapia intensiva questo è il dato che piu conta.

Il miglioramento è netto, nonostante la drammatica notizia di quasi 1000 morti, ma purtroppo il picco dei morti non poteva che essere adesso.

Maledetti mangia ratti volanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, sei uno dei pochi che ha capito quale è il dato importante.
> Finchè ci sono posti in terapia intensiva questo è il dato che piu conta.
> 
> Il miglioramento è netto, nonostante la drammatica notizia di quasi 1000 morti, ma purtroppo il picco dei morti non poteva che essere adesso.
> ...



Io la vedo diversamente : i morti che contiamo sono il conto che paghiamo per mantenere questi numeri e questi dati.
La normalità e il picco li toccheremo solo quando tutti coloro che necessitano di ricovero, di cure, di terapia intensiva, di ricovero dopo la terapia intensiva vedranno soddisfatte le richieste.
Oggi il prezzo pagato è salatissimo.

Se la pandemia fosse sotto controllo oggi avremmo :

-curati a casa e in isolamento dopo averli sottoposti a tampone;
-ricoverati ;
-ricoverati in terapia intensiva;
-ricoverati che passano dalla terapia intensiva al ricovero;
-dimessi;
-morti.

Troppi di questi passaggi mancano perchè non si riesce a tenere il passo.
Stare tutti a casa serve a normalizzare i numeri però ancora troppe persone sono lasciate a morire a casa e troppe 'scelte' terribili ma razionali di cure su un paziente anzichè un altro sono fatte.
Alla luce di questi aspetti il +x o +y della terapia intensiva è falsato perchè i posti sono già al collasso.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io la vedo diversamente : i morti che contiamo sono il conto che paghiamo per mantenere questi numeri e questi dati.
> La normalità e il picco li toccheremo solo quando tutti coloro che necessitano di ricovero, di cure, di terapia intensiva, di ricovero dopo la terapia intensiva vedranno soddisfatte le richieste.
> Oggi il prezzo pagato è salatissimo.
> 
> ...



I posti ci sono, almeno per ora.

Secondo me, e non per minimizzare eh, il numero, l' unico autentico che abbiamo, è quello dei ricoveri.

Leggevo anche oggi, al Pronto Soccorso di Pavia c'è il 30% in meno di presenze in pronto soccorso, son gli unici numeri a cui dobbiamo aggrapparci secondo me.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I posti ci sono, almeno per ora.
> 
> Secondo me, e non per minimizzare eh, il numero, l' unico autentico che abbiamo, è quello dei ricoveri.
> 
> Leggevo anche oggi, al Pronto Soccorso di Pavia c'è il 30% in meno di presenze in pronto soccorso, son gli unici numeri a cui dobbiamo aggrapparci secondo me.



Sono scettico a riguardo, non pessimista ma scettico.
Ci sono passaggi che non mi tornano.
Del resto tu stesso sei di bergamo e sai quanti pazienti sono gestiti da casa ma in troppi casi non hanno nemmeno ricevuto la visita del dottore.
E la situazione è simile da altre parti.
E' chiaro che se la patologia evolve in modo benigno perchè il corpo supera l'infezione è un conto ma se dovesse subentrare una complicazione polmonare severa le cure sarebbero tardive.
Tanti ospedalai oggi è come se avessero lavoro arretrato e ragionare come si sta facendo è l'unico modo per tenere il passo, non appena però saremo al vero passo col lavoro credo avremo numeri più veritieri.
Cosa voglio dire??
Che il picco potrebbe avere una finestra temporale più allargata.


----------



## markjordan (27 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me in questa fase i tamponi vanno fatti mirati, non tanto per andare alla ricerca di nuovi casi ( sarebbe come andare alla ricerca di fiammelle dentro un incendio di misure devastanti) ma per monitorare i casi che già abbiamo e dentro un contesto di isolamento programmato e , soprattutto, per monitorare quotidianamente il personale medico e sanitario che non possiamo permetterci si infetti.
> Altrimenti non capisco quale logica possa avere non fare il tampone a chi chiama il medico da casa e ha tutti i sintomi e poi andare alla ricerca di nuovi casi alla cieca.
> Il motore del ssn è scoppiato e il numero dei morti si spiega in tal senso.
> Speriamo le misure drastiche possano servire soprattutto a mettere nelle condizioni normali gli ospedali ,io credo il fine della linea intrapresa sia questa : riduzione della propagazione, mole di lavoro più leggera per gli ospedali.
> ...


tuttogiusto
ancora devono tamponare il personale sanitario , e' assurdo
temono di doverne lasciare a casa la meta' ma non ha senso comunque , non se ne esce , l'infezione parte dagli ospedali , se non sterilizzi il ssn staremo x mesi chiusi inutilmente


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se la gente rimane senza un euro la rivoluzione è più che giustificata



con 200/300 mila morti invece il popolo sarebbe felice?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono scettico a riguardo, non pessimista ma scettico.
> Ci sono passaggi che non mi tornano.
> Del resto tu stesso sei di bergamo e sai quanti pazienti sono gestiti da casa ma in troppi casi non hanno nemmeno ricevuto la visita del dottore.
> E la situazione è simile da altre parti.
> ...



Vedremo, io davvero non troverei spiegazioni al fatto che i contagi stanno aumentando, è davvero impossibile, fantascienza, è tutta scia dei vecchi contagi.

Siamo quasi tutti chiusi ai domiciliari, e chi è in giro usa mille attenzioni per non contagiare o contagiarsi, non è possibile dai.

Altrimenti siamo di fronte ad un virus mai visto in natura, ma certamente non sarà cosi.


----------



## markjordan (27 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> 9444 operatori sanitari infetti in Spagna. Anche loro come noi sono un disastro.


stesso nostro problema stessa catastrofe
chi ha gli ospedali sterili se la cava , noi no


----------



## Mou (27 Marzo 2020)

I contagi saranno nell’ordine dei milioni, secondo me guardare a quello non ha nessun senso. Come giustamente detto, pensiamo ai ricoveri è alle terapie intensive.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> con 200/300 mila morti invece il popolo sarebbe felice?



Ovvio che no, ma pensi sia meglio vedere gente che muore di fame o che si impicca? Siamo nella situazione dove c'è da rimetterci in ogni caso.

Oggi leggevo un articolo che faceva una previsione dei danni economici se dovessero restare queste restrizioni fino a fine aprile, parlavano di una disoccupazione tra gli attuali dipendenti del 20%. Non so se è chiaro di che catstrofe stiamo parlando, lasciamo perdere il PIL, parlo di persone che si ritroveranno senza uno stipendio.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che no, ma pensi sia meglio vedere gente che muore di fame o che si impicca? Siamo nella situazione dove c'è da rimetterci in ogni caso.



L' Italia è una delle nazioni col risparmio privato più alto del globo, roba che potremmo pagare tutto il debito pubblico domani.

La maggior parte della gente può resistere un anno chiusa in casa senza lavorare, e altrettanta puo' al massimo chiedere aiuto ai parenti.

Chi resta senza lavoro avrà la disoccupazione o il reddito di cittadinanza, *di fame o di stenti non morirà nessuno*.

Purtroppo, come in ogni crisi, di qualunque natura, i più deboli o esposti la pagheranno cara.

Ma sii ottimista Ringhio, vedrai che in un mesetto massimo due tornerai a regime, o almeno ad avere entrate sufficienti.

E' una situazione di melma, non è colpa di nessuno, è cosi, purtroppo non a tutto c'è una soluzione rapida e indolore.

Vedrai che ne verrai fuori come sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo, io davvero non troverei spiegazioni al fatto che i contagi stanno aumentando, è davvero impossibile, fantascienza, è tutta scia dei vecchi contagi.
> 
> Siamo quasi tutti chiusi ai domiciliari, e chi è in giro usa mille attenzioni per non contagiare o contagiarsi, non è possibile dai.
> 
> Altrimenti siamo di fronte ad un virus mai visto in natura, ma certamente non sarà cosi.



Ma si certo, quando ti parlo di 'lavoro' arretrato mi riferisco a questo : sono quasi tutti vecchi casi.
Ovviamente qualche contagio scappa , visto che non tutti sono fermi, ma non come quelle infernali settimane.
Chissà quante settimane di vantaggio abbiamo dato a questa bestia......
Ora ci troviamo ad inseguire.


----------



## markjordan (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I posti ci sono, almeno per ora.
> 
> Secondo me, e non per minimizzare eh, il numero, l' unico autentico che abbiamo, è quello dei ricoveri.
> 
> Leggevo anche oggi, al Pronto Soccorso di Pavia c'è il 30% in meno di presenze in pronto soccorso, son gli unici numeri a cui dobbiamo aggrapparci secondo me.


dicono ai malati di stare a casa , sai quanti sono morti x aver chiamato troppo tardi il 118 ?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> dicono ai malati di stare a casa , sai quanti sono morti x aver chiamato troppo tardi il 118 ?



Va beh, ognuno ha la sua idea, io sono convinto i contagi siano in calo, tu è giusto che se non ci credi, mantenga la tua opinione.


----------



## addox (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, ognuno ha la sua idea, io sono convinto i contagi siano in calo, tu è giusto che se non ci credi, mantenga la tua opinione.



Comunque è un dato di fatto, confermato da molte interviste a sanitari, che stanno aumentando i casi di cure domiciliari, cure in senso metaforico. Gli ospedali li stanno svuotando così. Gli stessi sanitari che aggiungono che è stato evidenziato come le crisi respiratorie avvengano in maniera molto repentina, nel giro di mezz'ora da una situazione di difficoltà si passa ad una situazione di supporto respiratorio inderogabile. L'aumento della mortalità passa da questo per me. Notizia ancora stasera confermata anche da un anestesista dell'ospedale di Sarzana (not. su il Giornale on line), che dice chiaramente che chi si aggrava in casa ha il 90% di morire.


----------



## markjordan (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, ognuno ha la sua idea, io sono convinto i contagi siano in calo, tu è giusto che se non ci credi, mantenga la tua opinione.


potrebbero essere in calo , non dico di no , penso che pero' le ti possono essere in calo anche x saturazione , certo hanno piu' senso degli altri dati totalmente irreali


----------



## Mou (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Italia è una delle nazioni col risparmio privato più alto del globo, roba che potremmo pagare tutto il debito pubblico domani.
> 
> La maggior parte della gente può resistere un anno chiusa in casa senza lavorare, e altrettanta puo' al massimo chiedere aiuto ai parenti.
> 
> ...



Perdonami ma non sono assolutamente d’accordo. Il risparmio privato c’è ma ciò non significa che sia equamente distribuito. Se il Paese è immobile e il lavoro é fermo, le spese dello Stato chi le paga? Pensionati e dipendenti pubblici di cosa vivono? Alcuni avranno dei risparmi, ma chi ha famiglia e guadagna 1200€ al mese cosa vuoi che abbia da parte? Ancora di più, gli imprenditori che hanno un’azienda paralizzata con stipendi e fornitori da pagare, come si salvano? Quanto vuoi che bastino i risparmi di una vita a fronte di scadenze da 10.000€ al mese? E mi sono tenuto basso. Tutta quella fascia di popolazione che non risparmia perché ce la fa a stento a chiudere il mese, cosa fa? Si mette in fila alla Caritas?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma non sono assolutamente d’accordo. Il risparmio privato c’è ma ciò non significa che sia equamente distribuito. Se il Paese è immobile e il lavoro é fermo, le spese dello Stato chi le paga? Pensionati e dipendenti pubblici di cosa vivono? Alcuni avranno dei risparmi, ma chi ha famiglia e guadagna 1200€ al mese cosa vuoi che abbia da parte? Ancora di più, gli imprenditori che hanno un’azienda paralizzata con stipendi e fornitori da pagare, come si salvano? Quanto vuoi che bastino i risparmi di una vita a fronte di scadenze da 10.000€ al mese? E mi sono tenuto basso. Tutta quella fascia di popolazione che non risparmia perché ce la fa a stento a chiudere il mese, cosa fa? Si mette in fila alla Caritas?



L' ho scritto 

"Purtroppo, come in ogni crisi, di qualunque natura, i più deboli o esposti la pagheranno cara"


----------



## Mou (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ho scritto
> 
> "Purtroppo, come in ogni crisi, di qualunque natura, i più deboli o esposti la pagheranno cara"



Sì ma qui di deboli e esposti ne vedo milioni.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sì ma qui di deboli e esposti ne vedo milioni.



Milioni che crollano x 1 mese senza entrate?

Siamo in mondo pessimo allora ( e non do la colpa alle povere persone che sono in difficoltà) ... io ti ho parlato per quelle che sono le mie conoscenze riguardo alle tante persone che conosco io.

Tieni conto, che chiunque vanti crediti verso questi milioni di soggetti che tu credi siano nella melma, ha tutto l interesse di essere comprensivo


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Italia è una delle nazioni col risparmio privato più alto del globo, roba che potremmo pagare tutto il debito pubblico domani.
> 
> La maggior parte della gente può resistere un anno chiusa in casa senza lavorare, e altrettanta puo' al massimo chiedere aiuto ai parenti.
> 
> ...



La situazione purtroppo è ben più complicata, mi sto già muovendo per cercare altro. Non sto a scendere nei dettagli ma è molto complicata.


----------



## Mou (27 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Milioni che crollano x 1 mese senza entrate?
> 
> Siamo in mondo pessimo allora ( e non do la colpa alle povere persone che sono in difficoltà) ... io ti ho parlato per quelle che sono le mie conoscenze riguardo alle tante persone che conosco io.
> 
> Tieni conto, che chiunque vanti crediti verso questi milioni di soggetti che tu credi siano nella melma, ha tutto l interesse di essere comprensivo



Spero come te che sia solo un mese


----------



## pinopalm (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Numeri drammatici, quelli comunicati oggi dalla protezione civile. I nuovi decessi sono ben 946 (50 di ieri). 4041 malati in più rispetto a ieri. In Lombardia ben 541 morti in 24 ore. I guariti 589.










Grafico aggiornato.


----------



## pinopalm (27 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Grafico aggiornato.



Oggi ancora un miglioramento: dai 4,48 di ieri siamo passati ai 4,56 tamponi per caso positivo. Secondo la curva il picco e' stato lunedì. Speriamo sia vero.


----------



## markjordan (27 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Oggi ancora un miglioramento: dai 4,48 di ieri siamo passati ai 4,56 tamponi per caso positivo. Secondo la curva il picco e' stato lunedì. Speriamo sia vero.


lei e' obi one kenobi
la nostra unica speranza , l'algoritmo


----------



## pinopalm (27 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> lei e' obi one kenobi
> la nostra unica speranza , l'algoritmo



Cerca di attenerti ai dati e non contare troppo sull' estrapolazione della curva verde. Meglio vedere cosa e' successo fin'ora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> certo che sono in calo, ma non tutti sono in grado di leggere i numeri. La variazione giornaliera e' tarata sulla cumulata, anche se ogni giorno avessi +4k casi vuol dire che stai gia calando. La derivata sta pian piano andando a zero. In Lombardia c'e' gia' adesso una riduzione di accessi al pronto soccorso. Ancora non e' stato comunque raggiunto il picco, stiamo solo notando l'inversione della curva da esponenziale a lineare e poi a logaritmica (con saturazione, esattamente come in Cina). La situazione rimane grave, ma non drammatica. Per quanto riguarda i morti, e' gente che ha contratto la malattia 10-15 giorni fa quindi non hanno nulla a che fare con quello che accade oggi. Ne usciamo fuori. Abbiate pazienza. E' dura per tutti.



che percentuale serve per una immunità di gregge? considerando che da stime in ombardia c'è già un 15% della gente che è stata infettata... io dico che non ne so di queste cose ma con un 40% di infetti poi la curva deve comunque calare per forza...


----------



## sottoli (27 Marzo 2020)

Proviamo a dare dei numeri reali? Basati su qualche articolo e qualche calcolo, magari sbaglio totalmente
Secondo me siamo su:
- 550.000 contagi (ISS), di cui 500.000 nel triangolo Bergamo Brescia Milano
- 20.000 morti, proiettando le stime della differenza tra morti a Bergamo in un mese normale e quello che sta succedendo ora, di cui 18.000 in Lombardia
- 10-15.000 contagi nuovi al giorno, 85% in Lombardia, in forte calo comunque rispetto a 15 gg fa che chissà quanti erano
- 300 TI al giorno, ma ce ne stanno giusto un centinaio al giorno ormai

Di contro, senza i blocchi fatti, con la contagiosità allucinante di sto virus, la curva di 20 gg fa ci avrebbe portato a 40 milioni di contagiati e 500.000 morti, a spanne. 

Nonostante i numeri giganti la situazione è in netto miglioramento, certo che sui numeri sfalsati che ci fanno giornalmente è più difficile coglierlo. Probabilmente tempo una settimana arriveremo a numeri promettenti....Qualcuno mi corregga se ho toppato delle proiezioni di tanto
Purtroppo scrivo dalla Lombardia


----------



## __king george__ (27 Marzo 2020)

gli usa stanno facendo dei numeri pazzeschi a livello di contagi...ma per loro fortuna sono relativamente bassi (rispetto ai contagi) come numero di decessi...la Spagna una tragedia e ormai anche la Francia è entrata nel girone dei 300 morti al giorno...rimane il mistero tedesco...meglio per loro


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Grafico aggiornato.


Grazie!
L'andamento reale sta seguendo quello ipotizzato con un alto grado di corrispondenza.

1) Scusami se l'hai già detto...la curva verde è stata elaborata da te? 

2) Quando (a inizio dell'epidemia, più tardi)? EDIT: la prima che hai postato è di giorno 21.

3) Quale criterio si è adottato per trarre la conclusione che "ok, la curva che più si avvicinerà alla realtà sarà così" ?

4) la curva verde del 21 marzo è diversa da quella di adesso; la prima era un "fit regressione 4 grado", mentre adesso hai "aggiustato" il tiro con "fit regressione 5 grado".
In poche parole, la curva verde non è la stessa proposta una settimana fa. Tu (o chi altri) hai fatto una prima previsione in base ai dati disponibili allora; man mano che i giorni passano la curva verde viene automaticamente corretta. Ho capito bene?


----------



## Shmuk (28 Marzo 2020)

Insomma a questi ritmi ogni 4 giorni superiamo i morti della Cina, mmm...


----------



## Shmuk (28 Marzo 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che percentuale serve per una immunità di gregge? considerando che da stime in ombardia c'è già un 15% della gente che è stata infettata... io dico che non ne so di queste cose ma con un 40% di infetti poi la curva deve comunque calare per forza...



Ma l'immunitò di gregge è tutta da dimostrare, intanto pare che ci siano guariti che tornano positivi...


----------



## pinopalm (28 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Grazie!
> L'andamento reale sta seguendo quello ipotizzato con un alto grado di corrispondenza.
> 
> 1) Scusami se l'hai già detto...la curva verde è stata elaborata da te?
> ...



Cerco di risponderti e mi scuso per il ritardo ma e' a causa della differenza d'orario (sono negli Stati Uniti)

1) Si' 
2) Si' il mio primo post era quello che tu citi
3) Quello che tu chiami criterio implicherebbe che io stia usando un modello, ma purtroppo non e' cosi'. Non sono un esperto in questo campo e non dispongo di un modello (equazione) che simuli l'andamento. Quello che faccio e' un semplice fit dei dati disponibili. Si tratta di una curva smussata usando un polinomio del grado indicato che meglio rappresenta l'andamento dei dati disponibili. Il metodo e' quello dei minimi quadrati, dove si minimizza la somma delle distanze dei punti dei dati disponibili dalla curva risultante. Questo tipo di curve si calcolano per *interpolare* i dati e non per estrapolarli. Infatti ho sempre detto di non porre molta fede nella parte della curva estrapolata; e' solamente per dare un'indicazione di come potrebbe andare nel futuro, ma da prendere con le molle. Ora nella parte dove ci sono dati la curva ha un minimo per lunedì 23, il che indicherebbe il picco. Notoriamente questo metodo non e' molto affidabile invece per le estrapolazioni, specialmente se si usano polinomi di grado molto alto. Infatti nel mio caso se uso un polinomio di sesto grado incomincio a ottenere valori non fisici (negativi). Sto guardando altri metodi di fitting da poter applicare, ma per il momento non ho trovato di meglio.
4) Si', io ricalcolo la curva ogni volta con gli ultimi dati disponibili. Sto anche seguendo la curva dei dati giornalieri (non quelli cumulativi che posto), che e' molto più' irregolare (a zig zag), ma indubbiamente anche li' si nota un miglioramento. Il valore minimo e' stato di 3,56 tamponi per positivo, e ieri siamo arrivati a 5,54. Il tutto sembra indicare un rallentamento della propagazione dell'epidemia. Magari un giorno posto anche quella curva.

Spero di essere stato utile nella spiegazione, ma non esitare a fare altre domande.


----------



## Raryof (28 Marzo 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Insomma a questi ritmi ogni 4 giorni superiamo i morti della Cina, mmm...



Intanto sembra che le morti cinesi non fossero solamente 3000 ma decine di migliaia... quindi facendo rapidi calcoli bisognerebbe moltiplicare per 15 le cifre uscite finora (leggo di 40.000 morti).
81000>1 mln e 215 mila contagiati.
Queste sono cifre più veritiere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Marzo 2020)

Sempre più allibito da questi numeri,se sono veri significa che in altri paesi mentono sui loro morti.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Marzo 2020)

siamo arrivati al punto che quando leggeremo che sono morte 300 persone festeggeremo..rendiamoci conto...


----------

